# Getting Points When tickets already purchased



## printman2000 (Mar 11, 2009)

I signed up my two kids today for their own AGR accounts. I have two upcoming trips that have already been purchased. Is there a way to get them points for those trips?


----------



## johnny (Mar 11, 2009)

printman2000 said:


> I signed up my two kids today for their own AGR accounts. I have two upcoming trips that have already been purchased. Is there a way to get them points for those trips?


yes, AGR has a request form for such a thing, check the FAQ at http://amtrakguestrewards.com

you will need to take the trip first and send in photocopied stubs

probably a good idea to use a seperate envelope for both


----------



## AlanB (Mar 11, 2009)

Printman,

Call up Amtrak, not AGR, and give the agent your reservation number. Ask the agent to add the numbers to your kid's reservation/ticket and you should be good to go. This should work for you regardless of whether the tickets are printed or not. Alternatively you can have an agent at the station add the numbers too, prior to actually printing the tickets.


----------



## Upstate (Mar 11, 2009)

johnny said:


> yes, AGR has a request form for such a thing, check the FAQ at http://amtrakguestrewards.com
> you will need to take the trip first and send in photocopied stubs
> 
> probably a good idea to use a seperate envelope for both


as long as you have printed tickets you shouldn't need to mail in the tickets. the online request form should work fine. if you pay on the train and only have a receipt then you have to send them in. the seperate envalope is a good idea, they have lost one of my receipts when i sent in two at once.


----------



## johnny (Mar 11, 2009)

Upstate said:


> johnny said:
> 
> 
> > yes, AGR has a request form for such a thing, check the FAQ at http://amtrakguestrewards.com
> ...


ah.. thanks for the clarification.. i missed an important point there


----------



## AlanB (Mar 11, 2009)

And again, since Printman hasn't yet taken the trip, he should not need to avail himself of either of those options. A simple phone call to Amtrak should fix things before it even becomes a problem.


----------



## diesteldorf (Mar 11, 2009)

AlanB said:


> And again, since Printman hasn't yet taken the trip, he should not need to avail himself of either of those options. A simple phone call to Amtrak should fix things before it even becomes a problem.



YES...PLEASE DO WHAT ALAN SAYS 

It will save so much time and aggrivation. I had an agent print me a ticket with the incorrect spelling of my 1st name and no AGR #. However, as long as you have it fixed/added before you take the trip, you are good to go.


----------



## chuljin (Mar 11, 2009)

diesteldorf said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > And again, since Printman hasn't yet taken the trip, he should not need to avail himself of either of those options. A simple phone call to Amtrak should fix things before it even becomes a problem.
> ...


*nod* I've done this a few times, and I wasn't given a new ticket, but the # was attached to the reservation, and the points posted automatically in the usual way, without intervention.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Mar 11, 2009)

Well I hope your trip is in the next 90 days and you used the referral forum cause then you get some points as well


----------



## printman2000 (Mar 11, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


> Well I hope your trip is in the next 90 days and you used the referral forum cause then you get some points as well


Doggonit! I forgot about the referral thing! However, I do not seem to find a link for it now. You know where it is?


----------



## printman2000 (Mar 11, 2009)

printman2000 said:


> Long Train Runnin said:
> 
> 
> > Well I hope your trip is in the next 90 days and you used the referral forum cause then you get some points as well
> ...


I have looked and looked and not found any place to refer someone to AGR.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 12, 2009)

printman2000 said:


> printman2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Long Train Runnin said:
> ...


I have it bookmarked on my home computer, but I can't get to it until I return home late on March 30 - so it may not do you much good!


----------



## printman2000 (Mar 12, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> printman2000 said:
> 
> 
> > printman2000 said:
> ...


I am suspecting that it is no longer offered. Surely if it was, they would provide an obvious link. Thanks.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 12, 2009)

Maybe not so! About a month or so ago, I couldn't find the link either. I got it from someone here (I think)!


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 12, 2009)

I can't get my netbook to copy and paste, but if you search for "AGR referral", you will see my thread and the referral link!


----------



## transit54 (Mar 12, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> I can't get my netbook to copy and paste, but if you search for "AGR referral", you will see my thread and the referral link!


Here you go:

http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?showtopic=25863

I just checked it out and it still works.


----------



## printman2000 (Mar 13, 2009)

Well, I used the link and made my kids new accounts since we will be traveling next Monday. I also called Amtrak and got their numbers added to all of our current reservations.

Thanks for all the help.

So now, I have two accounts for my boys that I will not use. Anyway to close them down without calling them? Or should I just not worry about it?


----------



## AlanB (Mar 13, 2009)

printman2000 said:


> So now, I have two accounts for my boys that I will not use. Anyway to close them down without calling them? Or should I just not worry about it?


I would close them down, but I'd wait a few months, at least until the points from the first trip post. And no, you have to call to close them down.


----------



## printman2000 (Mar 13, 2009)

AlanB said:


> printman2000 said:
> 
> 
> > So now, I have two accounts for my boys that I will not use. Anyway to close them down without calling them? Or should I just not worry about it?
> ...


I did not find anywhere to close them. Can you direct me to the right place?


----------



## AlanB (Mar 13, 2009)

printman2000 said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > printman2000 said:
> ...


Please note the now bolded part of my reply.


----------



## RRrich (Mar 14, 2009)

If anyone is looking for the Referral Link here it is

and if you PM me your email, I would be happy to refer you


----------



## printman2000 (Mar 14, 2009)

AlanB said:


> printman2000 said:
> 
> 
> > AlanB said:
> ...


Thanks. That what I get for reading fast!


----------



## John Bredin (Mar 15, 2009)

AlanB said:


> printman2000 said:
> 
> 
> > So now, I have two accounts for my boys that I will not use. Anyway to close them down without calling them? Or should I just not worry about it?
> ...


First, wouldn't you have to wait to close the kids' accounts until the points are *redeemed* for something, not just posted? The point of the kids' accounts, as I understand it, is (1) points accrue only to a ticketholder with an account, (2) points are not transferable from one person's account to another's, but (3) you want to *use* the kids' points from an upcoming trip, not have them go to naught. Therefore, closing the accounts once the points post woud defeat the purpose of opening the accounts in the first place.

Second, why would you close the accounts at all? :blink: So long as the kids make another paid Amtrak trip within three years (IIRC), the accounts can remain open and could even accumulate points via online purchases -- kids need clothes, etc. anyway, so why not buy them through the online mall and get the kids points from it? Surely, you and your kids will be taking another Amtrak trip within three years! :lol:


----------



## AlanB (Mar 15, 2009)

John Bredin said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > printman2000 said:
> ...


John,

As noted back on page one of this topic, each one of his boys currently has two accounts each, they only need one account and by the rules of AGR are only allowed to have one account each. This is why Printman is closing accounts, to get rid of the second unneeded account. My reason for suggesting however that he wait until the points from the first trip post, is to prevent AGR from closing the wrong account. If he calls up now and both accounts for each child have a zero balance, there is always a chance that the agent closes the wrong account. If one account has points in it, then it's far less likely that the agent accidentally closes the wrong account.

And the wrong account is the one where Printman did a referral, which will net both the child and Printman 500 points each.


----------



## John Bredin (Mar 15, 2009)

AlanB said:


> John,
> As noted back on page one of this topic, each one of his boys currently has two accounts each, they only need one account and by the rules of AGR are only allowed to have one account each. This is why Printman is closing accounts, to get rid of the second unneeded account. My reason for suggesting however that he wait until the points from the first trip post, is to prevent AGR from closing the wrong account. If he calls up now and both accounts for each child have a zero balance, there is always a chance that the agent closes the wrong account. If one account has points in it, then it's far less likely that the agent accidentally closes the wrong account.
> 
> And the wrong account is the one where Printman did a referral, which will net both the child and Printman 500 points each.


Sorry. I didn't realize until reading much more closely (after your posting quoted above) that the new accounts *printman2000* referred to in post 17 were separate from the new accounts he mentioned in the very first post.


----------



## AlanB (Mar 15, 2009)

John Bredin said:


> Sorry. I didn't realize until reading much more closely (after your posting quoted above) that the new accounts *printman2000* referred to in post 17 were separate from the new accounts he mentioned in the very first post.


No worries.


----------



## printman2000 (Mar 26, 2009)

So, I got my boys signed up through the referral bonus. I also called Amtrak and added their AGR numbers to all of our reservations.

Today, all the bonus points from our trip in 3/16 have posted. They each got their enrollment bonus (500) plus their rail travel (100).

I got the referral bonus for both (1000), however, my rail points have not posted yet.

Thanks for everyone's help.


----------

